# Car Wax On Bike.



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

Did a quick search on Tapatalk but no results apparently.
Can I use my Autoglym car wax on my Cube Acid. Just got the bike yesterday and want to keep the pain in good condition. Thanks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2013)

Alan16ac said:


> Did a quick search on Tapatalk but no results apparently.
> Can I use my Autoglym car wax on my Cube Acid. Just got the bike yesterday and want to keep the pain in good condition. Thanks.


 It should be fine. I've used car wax on my bikes in the past and it seems to help keep the dirt from sticking.

Obviously you need to keep it off braking surfaces.


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

Really? I though all that greasy good was would assist my braking? Lol!

Thanks ill get it done when I finish work


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

Was meant to say greasy goodness lol! iPhones!


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2013)

What happens if I use bike wax on my car?


----------



## Brandane (18 Jan 2013)

You can use Autoglym if you like, it won't do any harm. Don't forget that it is a POLISH rather than a wax protectant though. If you want to protect the paintwork of your bike (or car) you should really polish it first and then use a wax protectant. Might be easier just to wash the bike occasionally and keep it indoors, and avoid riding in the rain at all costs . You will probably enjoy riding the bike more once it starts to look a bit "used" and has some battle scars!

After 8000 miles on my Tricross, I no longer get uptight if someone leans their bike against mine, it already has plenty of scratches .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2013)

tyred said:


> What happens if I use bike wax on my car?


It will melt.


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It will melt.


 
Excuse for not waxing car #31,764


----------



## Brandane (18 Jan 2013)

tyred said:


> What happens if I use bike wax on my car?


 
Depends - if your car is made of carbon it will probably cause it to disintegrate.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2013)

Mr Sheen Original does a very good job. I use Autoglym super resin once in a while, but regular Mr Sheen.


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2013)

Brandane said:


> Depends - if your car is made of carbon it will probably cause it to disintegrate.


 
I only drive steel. Steel is real.


----------



## GetAGrip (18 Jan 2013)

#Alan16ac when you've had a chance to put your acid through it's paces are you going to give us a review? Reason being, it's one of the bikes Mr Grip has on his short list. Has good reviews online ......apparently.
We use turtle car wax polish on our bikes and it does seem to help with grime sticking to the frames


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

GetAGrip said:


> #Alan16ac when you've had a chance to put your acid through it's paces are you going to give us a review? Reason being, it's one of the bikes Mr Grip has on his short list. Has good reviews online ......apparently.
> We use turtle car wax polish on our bikes and it does seem to help with grime sticking to the frames



I can give you a review but I haven't been on mountain biking since I was 15. I'm 21 now. Hope I can still ride! Lol.

As for the wax an polish. It is proper wax. It's carnauba wax. So it should be okay? And my bike will be kept indoors anyway. I'm sure my mum will think of it as a nice addition to the kitchen!


----------



## Gary E (18 Jan 2013)

*3M* *Marine Ultra Performance Paste Wax.*
Nothing but the best for my babies


----------



## nathanicola (18 Jan 2013)

I find the best to use for me is Maguires quick wax, you just spray it on and wipe straight off and because its a clear liquid it doesn't leave wax in hard to get places.
If you take the wheels off and hook the saddle over the washing line it makes the hard to get places really easy.


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

nathanicola said:


> I find the best to use for me is Maguires quick wax, you just spray it on and wipe straight off and because its a clear liquid it doesn't leave wax in hard to get places.
> If you take the wheels off and hook the saddle over the washing line it makes the frame really easy to get at.


 
That's a good idea lol. However think I'll stay indoors for now.


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jan 2013)

I've only used the super resin polish once or twice on my bikes, but after acquiring some Auto Glym instant show shine (that I'll never use on my car) I tried it on the bike. It seems to make it much easier to clean. After a ride or two when the bike has attracted some dirt it only takes a quick wipe down to clean it up. Worth a try IMO


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2013)

Alan16ac said:


> Did a quick search on Tapatalk but no results apparently.
> Can I use my Autoglym car wax on my Cube Acid. Just got the bike yesterday and want to keep the pain in good condition. Thanks.


 yes.
Mr Sheen's good too and makes cleaning next time easier.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Jan 2013)

Gary E said:


> *3M* *Marine Ultra Performance Paste Wax.*
> Nothing but the best for my babies
> View attachment 17648


 
Start using Zaino then


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

Well it's just been waxed with Autoglym HD Wax and it didn't disintegrate!


----------



## Gary E (18 Jan 2013)

That's a finishing product for using after you've waxed.

I use a wax enhancer too 

I know nothing about it really but my mate owns a car valeting company, proving that it's not what you know, it's who you know


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

After you've waxed? It is the wax.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Jan 2013)

I always have various car waxes in the shed, and use them on all my bikes.

I also wipe the CAAD frame down with GT85 on a cloth, works wonders on a matt black frame


----------



## fossala (18 Jan 2013)

I use turtlewax on mine after a stripdown clean once every few months. It does get wipe down and chain clean most days.


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> I always have various car waxes in the shed, and use them on all my bikes.
> 
> I also wipe the CAAD frame down with GT85 on a cloth, works wonders on a matt black frame



I have some GT85 in the garage. I always buy it cheap when it's in work on the specials.


----------



## Gary E (18 Jan 2013)

Alan16ac said:


> After you've waxed? It is the wax.


It's not mate honest, read the words on the front. It's a sealer that you put on top of a wax or polish. It will work on it's own to give a shine but it works better on top of a good wax.


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

Gary E said:


> It's not mate honest, read the words on the front. It's a sealer that you put on top of a wax or polish. It will work on it's own to give a shine but it works better on top of a good wax.



Confused.com
It says on the front, High Definition Wax. :S


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

Ahh hang on I think we're talking about different things.
I'm talking about Autoglym HD Wax.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2013)

Alan16ac said:


> Ahh hang on I think we're talking about different things.
> I'm talking about Autoglym HD Wax.


That would be this stuff? http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=LGG&Range=1

Says wax to me.


----------



## Gary E (18 Jan 2013)

Alan16ac said:


> Ahh hang on I think we're talking about different things.
> I'm talking about Autoglym HD Wax.


Oops, good spot. That's what happens when you don't type fast enough and someone gets in before you. My post was for Peteaud obviously. Sorry for the confusion PMSL.


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

Gary E said:


> Oops, good spot. That's what happens when you don't type fast enough and someone gets in before you. My post was for Peteaud obviously. Sorry for the confusion PMSL.



Yep I was mighty confused then! Didn't see that post with the Zaino! Lol.


----------



## Brandane (18 Jan 2013)

Alan16ac said:


> Confused.com
> It says on the front, High Definition Wax. :S


 
I think that HD wax is intended to be used after a polishing with the likes of Autoglym super resin polish. That is what I was on about in a previous post, there is a difference between a WAX and a POLISH. Most people will be happy with one or the other, but for those connoisseurs of the vehicle polishing fraternity (or is it called OCD? ) you should really polish first, then use a wax to protect the polished finish. Errrm; allegedly...... 

Edit... As your bike is new, it won't need a polish, as the finish is still as good as it will get. So the wax will provide protection; therefore you have used the proper stuff!


----------



## Tommy2 (18 Jan 2013)

Super resin polish contains fillers that will temporarily hide swirls, which as we all know are generally caused by cleaning with the incorrect equipment, I.e sponge instead of lambs wool mitt and dried with a chamois leather instead of a microfibre cloth.


----------



## Alan16ac (18 Jan 2013)

Brandane said:


> I think that HD wax is intended to be used after a polishing with the likes of Autoglym super resin polish. That is what I was on about in a previous post, there is a difference between a WAX and a POLISH. Most people will be happy with one or the other, but for those connoisseurs of the vehicle polishing fraternity (or is it called OCD? ) you should really polish first, then use a wax to protect the polished finish. Errrm; allegedly......
> 
> Edit... As your bike is new, it won't need a polish, as the finish is still as good as it will get. So the wax will provide protection; therefore you have used the proper stuff!



Yep I know. I have Super Resin Polish, in fact I have almost everything in the Autoglym range. Used to use it all to clean my car before it was sold due to running costs.
Now I just have it all sitting there and never really use it on my current car.


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Jan 2013)

Soapy water and hang to dry.

You'll crash it, lean it on things, rub it on things in the boot of the car....

I do like bicycles, but none of the bikes in our family is without several marks, scratches and chips.

It's a bicycle.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2013)

I use Bilt Hamers Autobalm a couple of times a year. It's a sticky messy pain to buff but the level of protection it gives is unparalleled amongst car waxes and sealers.


----------



## Cyclopathic (19 Jan 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It will melt.


If it's a carbon fiber bike it will.


----------



## Alan16ac (19 Jan 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> If it's a carbon fiber bike it will.



I'm not lucky enough to have a carbon fibre bike.


----------



## Cyclopathic (19 Jan 2013)

I find general purpose furniture polish gives a prety good shine and does seem to stop some dirt sticking for a while. A lot of the finish is dependent on the buffing anyway.


----------



## Cyclopathic (19 Jan 2013)

Alan16ac said:


> I'm not lucky enough to have a carbon fibre bike.


Then you my friend have dodged a bullet. I am also fortunate in that regard.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2013)

A lot of the modern polyurethane bike finishes are chemically quite similar to the finish on recent furniture.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> A lot of the modern polyurethane bike finishes are chemically quite similar to the finish on recent furniture.


 
None more so than this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...icycle-wood-set-sale-eye-watering-43-715.html


----------



## Tommy2 (19 Jan 2013)

Anyone ever clayed a bike?


----------



## Globalti (19 Jan 2013)

Damn! Are we talking about waxing BIKES here? 

I've just tried to wax my legs and bum with Turtle wax - it was a turtle disaster.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jan 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Anyone ever clayed a bike?


I haven't, but now you've mentioned it 

TBH I'm not sure how effective it would be on a lacquered finish, but then again it's not going to do any harm either to try.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2013)

Zaino is a sealant 

dodo Sn then z8. (and yes i have some dodo sn as well)


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> I haven't, but now you've mentioned it
> 
> TBH I'm not sure how effective it would be on a lacquered finish, but then again it's not going to do any harm either to try.


 
As long as you used plant of lube it should be ok, although i dont know how soft the laquer is. A few years ago one of the member of detailing world did a detail on a Vax!!!


----------



## adamhearn (19 Jan 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Anyone ever clayed a bike?


Yep  Unlike the car I've never got much off the surface.


----------

